# The Cost of Tildren



## Escada2004 (27 March 2011)

Has anyone had their horse treated with Tildren?? If so how much did it cost? Thanks


----------



## traceyann (27 March 2011)

My horse had two lots about 700 each time but didnt work but no side effects


----------



## Escada2004 (27 March 2011)

Thanks for your reply traceyann, ive been told that Tildren is a long term thing and the hock injections are what makes then sound pretty much straight away. Ive had people say that the cost ranges between £400 and £1000, do you know why it would vary? Im doing research on this for a friend, thanks


----------



## traceyann (27 March 2011)

I think alot of it is your horse insured as mine was 700 pound my friends wasnt and she paid 480 pound vets just like to rip off insurance companys. Not all but some


----------



## Escada2004 (27 March 2011)

yes ive heard that before! I guess its a matter of asking her vet direct before she decides to go ahead with it. The horse is insured but i think she has a percentage excess so hopefully by telling the vet that it will keep the ciot down. Did the vet say why id didnt work for yours? Also what did he/she had it for?


----------



## lornaA (27 March 2011)

mine was treated about 5 years ago and i think it was about £500.  Only had the one lot as she has navicular and hock problems.  I think it helped a bit and certainly no side effects.


----------



## MiCsarah (27 March 2011)

The vet told me it was £60 so will wait til I get my bill!! Maybe I heard him wrong and he said £600. We've gone down the bute and tildren route while we wait for the tildren to fuse the hocks.


----------



## Ella19 (27 March 2011)

side effects can be risk of colic but this is why most vets have the horse into the clinic for the day so they can keep an eye on them and it has to be given via a drip over a period of time. I sound vague because I haven't had one in for over 9 months. Tildren has also changed name recently to Equidronate.

Edited to add MiCasarah you might have a shock as I'm sure Tildren costs us more than £60 to buy in!


----------



## traceyann (27 March 2011)

My horse has very bad djd and very bad collatral ligament damage but he had tildren for navicular that he didnt have[ long story] Dont know why it didnt work also had steroids didnt work either. I think it was because he was so bad four out five lame.  Tildren is supposed to help djd and other bone problems and some people have had great results as well with steroids but not me.


----------



## MiCsarah (27 March 2011)

I know goo job he's insured!
Yes side efects can apparently be slight stomach discomfort but mine was so doped up you wouldnt of been able to tell


----------



## ALO (27 March 2011)

My horse was given Tildren 4 weeks ago for hock spavin, estimated cost approx £700-800 (haven't recieved invoice yet though!). No side effects and think I have seen an improvement!


----------



## peanut (28 March 2011)

I paid £500 but my horse isn't back in work yet so I don't know if it's had any effect.


----------



## K27 (28 March 2011)

Just dug an old vet invoice out of my desk drawer at work- from over a cpl of years ago - total cost was just under £780.00-  horse insured so his insurance covered it.

The Tildren worked for about 6 weeks then he would have needed another top up- so we opted for joint medication instead.

Good luck hope it works!


----------



## LizzieJ (28 March 2011)

mine was £1118 including overnight livery


----------



## Goldenstar (28 March 2011)

My old boy had Tildren and a steroid jab for wear and tear to his spine he was not very sore but it has given him a new lease of life. he's hunted all season and had a lovely time. I think the Tildren comes in a dose for a 500 kilo horse so if your horse is over 500 kilos you have to have two doses my vet try's to doubles up to treat two clients at a time so they only have to pay for half of the second phial if the horse is over 500 kilos.


----------



## Escada2004 (28 March 2011)

Thanks all for your input, its nice to hear some positive feedback (apart from the cost) Its for navicular and bone spavin, so lets hope it works


----------



## applecart14 (29 March 2011)

Escada2004 said:



			Has anyone had their horse treated with Tildren?? If so how much did it cost? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Approx £450 plus VAT and my horse had 3 lots four months, three months and five months apart.  Is jumping 1.10m, unaff elem dressage, and fun rides without a problem.


----------



## Escada2004 (29 March 2011)

applecart14 said:



			Approx £450 plus VAT and my horse had 3 lots four months, three months and five months apart.  Is jumping 1.10m, unaff elem dressage, and fun rides without a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Thats really promising Applecart, whats your horse had it for?


----------



## shortstuff99 (30 March 2011)

Hi my horse had this for a hairline fracture to her navicular bone. I think the cost was around £800. She was in the vets for an afternoon, and they believed that should be enough to help the injury. It seems to have worked we have had no issues with the foot since. However can't say with certainty as only a few weeks later she got kicked in the knee on the same leg creating bone fragments and then after rehab for that she seemed perfectly fine. She has recently been diagnosed with cushings which has caused laminitis so I can't really jusge her soundness at the mo, but did seem to work so I would stay positive!


----------



## applecart14 (30 March 2011)

Escada2004 said:



			Thats really promising Applecart, whats your horse had it for?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Escada.  My horse had it for mild bone spavin.  Because it was mild the vet said Tildren was a better bet than letting the hock fuse, as fusion can take time and can be hit and miss.

He also had intra articular injections of HA, and steroid to reduce inflammation and pain, box rest, controlled exercise and remedial shoeing (the gel stuff around the frog) and then this was followed by lateral extensions on his hind shoes.

To be honest we chucked everything at him as he was covered on insurance and is insured by an excellent insurance company and my premium following treatment at a cost of approx £2,800.00 upon renewal worked out to be an additional £1 per month!!!!  

I first noticed he had a problem when he was dragging his toe and slight unlevelness and about 1 - 2/10ths lame every now and then.  His canter was also disunited especially on the one rein down the long side of the arena.

I can really recommend the Tildren.  The only thing I disliked about the whole procedure was how miserable my horse was after with colic like symptoms, depression and weeing for England for hours afterwards.  But a few hours of discomfort for months (if not years) more use and life is a very very small price to pay.


----------



## Escada2004 (31 March 2011)

applecart14 said:



			Hi Escada.  My horse had it for mild bone spavin.  Because it was mild the vet said Tildren was a better bet than letting the hock fuse, as fusion can take time and can be hit and miss.

He also had intra articular injections of HA, and steroid to reduce inflammation and pain, box rest, controlled exercise and remedial shoeing (the gel stuff around the frog) and then this was followed by lateral extensions on his hind shoes.

To be honest we chucked everything at him as he was covered on insurance and is insured by an excellent insurance company and my premium following treatment at a cost of approx £2,800.00 upon renewal worked out to be an additional £1 per month!!!!  

I first noticed he had a problem when he was dragging his toe and slight unlevelness and about 1 - 2/10ths lame every now and then.  His canter was also disunited especially on the one rein down the long side of the arena.

I can really recommend the Tildren.  The only thing I disliked about the whole procedure was how miserable my horse was after with colic like symptoms, depression and weeing for England for hours afterwards.  But a few hours of discomfort for months (if not years) more use and life is a very very small price to pay.
		
Click to expand...

I think its definately worth it and from what i have been told, once the have had Tildren it actually works on all of the joints not just the problem ones. So thank god for insurance hey!! My friends horse had it yesterday and apart from weeing because of the sedation and drinking a lot seems totally fine today so fingers crossed


----------

